# Kurze Frage zu editier-Formularen



## Guest (6. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab vor mit struts2, jpa etc. ein Forumlar in einer jsp seite auszufüllen. Die Daten werden dann inner db gspeichert.
Man soll nun aber auch das Forumlar editieren können. D.h., die Formulardaten müssen also aus der DB geholt werdne und schon als value oder wie auch immer in die enttsprechenden Felder geschrieben werden.

Meine Frage: wie mach ich das am besten mit Action/servlets? Über session oder request Attribute mir die daten holen und dann unschönen java code in die jsp dateien schreiben? Oder gibt es eine bessere Alternative?


----------



## Guest (6. Okt 2008)

Hi, Du must eigentlich nur in der Action für deine Werte getter-Methoden bereitstellen, also z.B. getName(), wenn es ein Formularfeld namens "name" gibt. Den Rest übernimmt dann Struts für dich.


----------



## Gast (6. Okt 2008)

moin,

danke für deine Antwort.

Wie ich in den Actions auf die Formulardaten zugreife weiss ich.

Was ich brauch ist ne möglichkeit möglichst "elegant" Datenbankinhalte in der JSP darzustellen, um zum Beispiel
ein vorgefülltes Formular bereitzustellen.

Wie würdet ihr das machen?


----------



## Gast (6. Okt 2008)

achso jetzt versteh ich.

Ist das dann so, dass ich praktisch in der Action mein Objekt User zum Beispiel auslese und dann schreiben würde

```
getName(){
return User.getName()
}
```

?

Und wie kann ich dann im Struts Formular auf der JSP Seite mit die Daten ausgeben lassen?

Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine -.-

Danke schonmal


----------



## Guest (6. Okt 2008)

Ja genau so funktioniert es. Dein Form würde dann so aussehen:


```
<s:form action="deineAction">
	<s:textfield label="Name" name="name" />
</s:form>
```

Alternativ könntest du auch das komplette User-Objekt rausreichen mit User getUser() und dann im Formular wie folgt zugreifen:


```
<s:form action="deineAction">
	<s:textfield label="Vorname" name="user.firstname" />
   <s:textfield label="Name" name="user.name"/>
</s:form>
```


----------



## Gast (6. Okt 2008)

Super!
Danke dir. ganau das hatte ich gesucht!


----------



## Gast (8. Okt 2008)

Ich hätte nochmal ne frage 

welche Werte erwartet denn da eine checkbox?

Also wenn ich habe 


```
<input type="checkbox" name="check"/>
```

Und jetzt zum Beispiel in der getter Methode


```
public ????? getCheck(){
return ??;
}
```

was erwartet Struts dann? nen String mit "on" oder "off" oder "true" oder "false" und n boolean oder what ever.

Weiss das jemand?

Gruß


----------



## Gast (8. Okt 2008)

Habs rausgefunden...irgendwie geht fieldvalue nicht

aber wenn mans bei ner standard-checkbox belässt

nimmt er "true" bzw "false" als String


----------

